# Riddick - Erster Kino-Trailer auf Deutsch



## FlorianStangl (4. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Riddick - Erster Kino-Trailer auf Deutsch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Riddick - Erster Kino-Trailer auf Deutsch


----------



## Malifurion (4. Juli 2013)

Äh ja. Pitch Black 2 hätte das auch heißen können...


----------



## Wamboland (4. Juli 2013)

Ist ja auch wuppe, spielen ja beide im gleichen Universum ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juli 2013)

Immer noch seine beste Rolle. Könnte gut werden. Dazu noch R.E.D 2 - da kann man so einen Müll wie Man of Steel zum Glück schnell vergessen.


----------



## Pradesh (5. Juli 2013)

Tja so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker ... ich fand Man of Steel Oberklasse ... war für mich der beste Superman Film aller Zeiten ... naja ... Geschmäcker halt ^^


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Juli 2013)

@Malifurion: Warum PitchBlack 2? Die Spielen in unterschiedlichen Welten.
 Dachte eigentlich Riddick hat die Necros.
Ja "Men of STeel" dazu will ich mal lieber garnichts sagen. Aber ich glaube Superman hat seine Zeit gehabt. Bester Superman Film aller zeiten? Sorry aber das kann nicht dein Ernst sein. So ein Michael Bay mässiger Schrott? Storytelling ist egal Hauptsache es knallt und man bekommt nicht mehr viel von der Story mit.


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Juli 2013)

Achja eine Sache noch "Riddick" ist der genialste AntiHeld überhaupt finde ich. Einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Achja eine Sache noch "Riddick" ist der genialste AntiHeld überhaupt finde ich. Einfach nur der Hammer


 
naja, _nicht _wirklich
Also da würden mir wesentlich bessere einfallen wie Mal Raynolds aus Firefly, Cumberbatch-Sherlock, DCI Hunt aus Life on Mars oder den Doktor, die halt allesamt besser geschrieben, bessere Hintergrundgeschichte und vorallem, bessere Schauspieler haben


----------



## Odin333 (5. Juli 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Bester Superman Film aller zeiten? Sorry aber das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.


Nenn einen besseren. Der Grossteil der Kritiker sind jedenfalls anderer Meinung.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> So ein Michael Bay mässiger Schrott? Storytelling ist egal Hauptsache es knallt und man bekommt nicht mehr viel von der Story mit.


Das Storytelling war einige Klassen über dem, wozu ein Michael Bay im Stande ist.


----------



## dubako (5. Juli 2013)

Riddick ist eine so verdammte coole Sau..... Film gut..Game gut!


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Juli 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich Riddick hat die Necros.
> Ja "Men of STeel" dazu will ich mal lieber garnichts sagen. Aber ich glaube Superman hat seine Zeit gehabt. Bester Superman Film aller zeiten? Sorry aber das kann nicht dein Ernst sein. So ein Michael Bay mässiger Schrott? Storytelling ist egal Hauptsache es knallt und man bekommt nicht mehr viel von der Story mit.


 
Michael Bay mässiger Schrott? Wo bitte hat denn die (mir persönlich zu viel) vorkommende Action in dem Film etwas mit Michael Bays Transformer Schrott zu tun?
Und kleiner Tipp, das Storytelling passiert wenn es nicht knallt


----------



## Fresh1981 (5. Juli 2013)

@Lukecheater: Ich rede von dem ganzen Effeckt Bomnast der immer so übertrieben dargestellt wird. Ausserdem ist er einfach nicht mein Fall. Sicher ist er kein Transformers Klon da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Mir aber to much. Ich find immer noch 1-3 am besten.
Auf den Arm nehmen kann ich mich auch selber. Ich weiß was Storytelling ist.

@Enisra: Klar Firefly hatte so gute Charaktere (und die wahnsinns Story) das 3Staffeln kamen. Tolle Serie nee ist klar. Die anderen sind sogar so gut das ich noch nie was davon gehört habe. Allerdings gibt es Riddick auch schon einige Jahre und die Filme haben sicher mehr eingespielt als irgendeiner deiner genannten Filme.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Enisra: Klar Firefly hatte so gute Charaktere (und die wahnsinns Story) das 3Staffeln kamen. Tolle Serie nee ist klar. Die anderen sind sogar so gut das ich noch nie was davon gehört habe. Allerdings gibt es Riddick auch schon einige Jahre und die Filme haben sicher mehr eingespielt als irgendeiner deiner genannten Filme.


 
schon mal was Geheimtipp gehört? 
Oder auch davon warum die nicht weiter geführt wurde?
Das hier ist eine der wenigen Situationen, wo man die "du hast nur keine Ahnung" Karte spielen kann ohne dass die mit "Meinung" kolidiert, da sogar zugibst ignorant zu sein und keine Ahnung haben willst


----------



## Corsa500 (5. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, _nicht _wirklich
> Also da würden mir wesentlich bessere einfallen wie Mal Raynolds aus Firefly, Cumberbatch-Sherlock, DCI Hunt aus Life on Mars oder den Doktor, die halt allesamt besser geschrieben, bessere Hintergrundgeschichte und vorallem, bessere Schauspieler haben



 Nuja, in meinen Augen sind die von dir genannten Charaktere (DCI Hunt kenn ich leider nicht, shame on me) deultich weniger "Anti"-Helden als Riddick und sind mMn eher in die "richtige" Helden-Ecke einzuordnen (Sherlock vielleicht noch am wenigstens...).
Ich persönlich bin auch ein sehr großer Fan der Riddick-Filme und speziell der Figur an sich, wobei allen klar sein sollte dass man nicht unbedingt das aller tiefgehendste Kino erwarten sollte und die Figur halt genau das bedient was sie auch soll - Tonnen an "Coolness" gepackt in eine Person.

Btw an die Vorposter: Wer genau hat behauptet Pitch Black und Riddick 2/3 würden in unterschiedlichen Universen spielen? Die Storylines beziehen sich auf einander - oder war Universum/Welt bezogen auf Sonnensysteme? Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher wie ich das verstehen soll, weil die ganze "Welt" in der die Filme spielen ja eindeutig dieselbe ist.
Ansonsten: Ich freu mich tierisch!

PS @Fresh1981... Im Ernst? Du kennst weder Doctor Who noch Sherlock? Yo, Riddick gibts schon n paar Jahre. Doctor Who ja auch erst knappe 50 (!). Du solltest dich mit deinen Urteilen echt ein wenig zurücknehmen wenn du nicht auf genügend Hintergrundwissen über die Materie verfügst...


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Nuja, in meinen Augen sind die von dir genannten Charaktere (DCI Hunt kenn ich leider nicht, shame on me) deultich weniger "Anti"-Helden als Riddick und sind mMn eher in die "richtige" Helden-Ecke einzuordnen (Sherlock vielleicht noch am wenigstens...).
> Ich persönlich bin auch ein sehr großer Fan der Riddick-Filme und speziell der Figur an sich, wobei allen klar sein sollte dass man nicht unbedingt das aller tiefgehendste Kino erwarten sollte und die Figur halt genau das bedient was sie auch soll - Tonnen an "Coolness" gepackt in eine Person.


 
Gut, da kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber so eigentlich nach den üblichen Definitionen sind das schon alles Antihelden, auch Sherlock und der Doktor, spezieller schon Byronische Helden, wohin gehen Riddick halt schon nicht wirklich Originell ist und eher ein Schema-F Antiheld

Btw.: Bonustipp Life on Mars und Ashes to Ashes,
hören sich jetzt eher komisch an und auch der Klappentext macht es unbedingt besser, aber das sind echt Geniale Serien
http://www.myvideo.de/channel/ashes-to-ashes


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2013)

Wer Riddick als Superheld bezeichnet beweist schon dass er keine große Ahnung hat und es lohnt sich auch nicht darauf einzugehen, da schon von einer falschen Prämisse ausgegangen wird.



Spoiler



Spätestens beim Endkampf in 'Chroniken eines Kriegers' wird klar dass er eigentlich keine Chance hat, da sein Gegner Superkräfte besitzt.

Und hätte nicht ein anderer eingeschritten, wäre er ohne jeden Zweifel getötet worden.


 Darum ein kleiner Tipp, ein Superheld der Hilfe benötigt, weil er ansonsten gnadenlos unterlegen wäre, ist keiner. 

Und Enisra, das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Riddick ist zumindest origineller als alle Antihelden die ich kenne. Eigentlich ist Antiheld fast noch beschönigend, wenn man bedenkt was er am Ende von Pitch Black ursprünglich vor hat, da kann man eigentlich schon nicht mehr von einem Antihelden sprechen.

Life on Mars z. B. ist wohl der klassische Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich, falsches Genre, dies als Vergleich mit Riddick ist sinnlos. Und das maßlos übertriebene Kokettieren damit, dass er sich in der Vergangenheit befindet ging mir nach relativ kurzer Zeit auf die Nerven.

War dann auch ausgelutscht, aber kann man verstehen wenn dass der einzig wirklich interessante Aufhänger ist, dass man sich dann verzweifelt daran klammern muss.

Aber egal, wie gesagt, natürlich ist der Vergleich zu Riddick einfach nur Käse, da andere Baustelle.

Fehlt nur noch dass jemand bei einer News zu Life on Mars auf die Idee kommt einen Film mit Riddick zu empfehlen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2013)

Das ist Blödsinn das es ein Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich ist, da hier ja nicht Krimi-Drama und Low Heroic Science Fiction sondern von 2 Figuren in relation stehen und die kann man vergleichen da das vollkommen andere Bereiche sind in der Naratologie

und auch das Vorhaben am Ende fällt noch zum Antihelden, was auch bestätigt wird, da er es sich doch anderst überlegt und naja, in Firefly wird der Sture Truppführer in die Turbine getreten
Alleine man kann Riddick den Bonus geben, das er als Filmfigur wesentlich weniger Zeit zur Charakterentwicklung hat als ein Doktor, was weniger gegen Riddick sondern eher allgemein ein Problem von Filmen ist

mal abgesehen davon das die Äußerungen zu Life on Mars nicht stimmen, was man aber weiß wenn man a. das Ende oder b. die Zusammenfassung auf Wikipedia gesehen hat


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn das es ein Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich ist, da hier ja nicht Krimi-Drama und Low Heroic Science Fiction sondern von 2 Figuren in relation stehen und die kann man vergleichen da das vollkommen andere Bereiche sind in der Naratologie


Die Charaktere kann man deshalb nicht vergleichen, weil bei einem Actionfilm das Handeln im Vordergrund steht und nicht wie bei einem Krimi auch das Denken und Fühlen des "Charakters".

Ich bezog mich auf Life on Mars und nicht auf Firefly, letzteres kenne ich nicht. Aber eigentlich ist es ein Kompliment dass du diesen Film bzw. den Hauptdarsteller mit dem eines anderen Genre vergleichen musst.


Enisra schrieb:


> und auch das Vorhaben am Ende fällt noch zum Antihelden, was auch bestätigt wird, da er es sich doch anderst überlegt und naja, in Firefly wird der Sture Truppführer in die Turbine getreten
> Alleine man kann Riddick den Bonus geben, das er als Filmfigur wesentlich weniger Zeit zur Charakterentwicklung hat als ein Doktor, was weniger gegen Riddick sondern eher allgemein ein Problem von Filmen ist





Spoiler



Zuerst versucht er die Frau zu überreden, dann greift sie ihn an und nachdem er ihr sein Messer an die Kehle hält, weiß er dass er sie töten müsste, damit er ungestört fliehen kann.

Er hat es sich nicht anders überlegt, sondern wurde mehr oder weniger "überredet".





> mal abgesehen davon das die Äußerungen zu Life on Mars nicht stimmen, was man aber weiß wenn man a. das Ende oder b. die Zusammenfassung auf Wikipedia gesehen hat


Ja, ich kenne das Ende, dass ist aber nicht mein Problem gewesen, sondern der Weg bis dahin. Als Film wäre Life on Mars meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht Pitch Black oder Chroniken eines Kriegers(fand ich besser) als herausragende Filme darstellen, allerdings finde ich Riddick dafür dass es sich um reine Actionfilme handelt, doch als Figur überdurchschnittlich gut.

Und ausgerechnet diesen hast du auch noch kritisierst, sorry kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (6. Juli 2013)

Ich kenn Dr.Who. Mal im Ernst so toll ist Dr.Who nicht ansatzweise. Sherlock fange ich gerade erst an. Gar nicht mal schlecht. 
Jetzt komm mir nur nicht damit weil ich ein zwei Filme nicht kenne. Aber das passt ich meine "Life on Mars". Habe ich gesehen nicht gerade der Bringer Ich glaube ich habe genug Hintergrundwissen um eine solche Diskussion führen zu können. Allerdings habe ich doch Recht. Riddick Spielt Millionen ein die so genannten Geheimtipps nicht im Ansatz.


----------



## Fresh1981 (6. Juli 2013)

@Enisra: Ja  aber du. 
Zu deiner Info Sherlock ist echt gut habe bisher eine Folge gesehen. Auf deinen Geheimtipp hin. Also mal locker machen und tief durchatmen.
Dr.Who naja nicht mein Fall. 
Aber von Ignorants solltest Du nicht reden das meiste was von Dir kommt "das ist Blödsinn" scheinbar zählt nur Deine Meinung. 
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung ist klar.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2013)

Mmn ist Riddick in der Tat der beste Antiheld. Allerdings nur (!) im ersten Teil. In Riddick wird er zu sehr in die "Held wider Willen" Ecke gedrängt und hat keinerlei schurkische Eigenschaften mehr. 
Er kämpft als guter gegen das Böse. In Pitch black kämpft er nur für sich selbst, was dem Character auch viel mehr steht.

Und das ist der Punkt: Alle hier genannten ( Reynolds etc) sind bad guys aber bei leibe keine Antihelden mmn, da sie einfach nicht "böse" sind.
Wer nur Gewalt gegen "die bösen" ausübt ist für mich kein Antiheld.
Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre wohl der Protagonist aus 96 hours: taken.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2013)

Grundsatzproblem:
Seit wann müssen Anti-Helden Böse sein? 
Der Antiheld definiert sich gegenüber einem Helden ganz einfach darüber im Gegensatz zum Helden kein wirkliches Vorbild zu sein und jede Menge Ecken und Kanten zu haben
Das was du meinst ist eher "Schurke als Protagonist" wie z.B. in Reservoir Dogs

Bonustipp: Der Heros in Tausend Gestalten von Joseph Campbell lessen, damit kann man auch so die "Volksentymologischen Definitionen" vermeiden



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Aber von Ignorants solltest Du nicht reden das meiste was von Dir kommt "das ist Blödsinn" scheinbar zählt nur Deine Meinung.
> Aber ich habe keine Ahnung ist klar.



Troll
"Ich kenn es nicht also ist es schlecht" ist keine Meinung! Außerdem, wer sagt das etwas schlecht sei weil es nur eine Staffel hat ohne die gesehen zu haben hat per definition keine Ahnung und da er auch nicht wissen will warum oder es sich ansehen will macht ihn Ignorant


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Grundsatzproblem:
> Seit wann müssen Anti-Helden Böse sein?
> Der Antiheld definiert sich gegenüber einem Helden ganz einfach darüber im Gegensatz zum Helden kein wirkliches Vorbild zu sein und jede Menge Ecken und Kanten zu haben
> Das was du meinst ist eher "Schurke als Protagonist" wie z.B. in Reservoir Dogs


 
Nun, das ist deine Definition. Ich habe meine genannt. 
Offiziell haben wir beide unrecht:
Duden:Antiheld: Substantiv, maskulin - inaktive, negative oder passive Hauptfigur in Drama, Roman, Film im Unterschied zum aktiv handelnden Helden


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nun, das ist deine Definition. Ich habe meine genannt.
> Offiziell haben wir beide unrecht:
> Duden:Antiheld: Substantiv, maskulin - inaktive, negative oder passive Hauptfigur in Drama, Roman, Film im Unterschied zum aktiv handelnden Helden


 
Das ist nicht meine sondern die eigentlich üblichen und hier darf man sagen
Das was hier im Duden steht stimmt nicht


----------

